# Weedeater PE550 gas edger pull cord problem



## hearrean (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been having constant recurring problems with the Weedeater PE550 gas edger. This is the 3rd unit wthin a year to experience this same problem. After a couple of months use, the pull cord won't retract back into the unit. The 1st 2 units I had, I was able to return to the retailer because they were both within the 90 day store return policy, but my present unit is approx. 5 months old & they won't take it back. There has to be some issue with these units to have (3) of them with the same problem. However going online, I haven't seen any other posts where someone else is having the same problem. I have e-mailed Poulan/Weedeater, but no response.
Can someone tell me if this is an easy fix & also what might be causing the recurrent problem. I don't know what I might be doing wrong. When the unit is running, it does a great job, but again after several weeks of use I begin to have this same problem where the pull cord won't retract back into the unit. Any advise will be appreciated.

Ken


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

try some wd40 i have had a simular problem with other machines i just sprayed wd40 in the pull cord entrance and it seams to retract i think it may be the spring getting dry?

hope this will help
bill


----------



## hearrean (Jul 4, 2007)

*Doesn't work....*



madmower said:


> try some wd40 i have had a simular problem with other machines i just sprayed wd40 in the pull cord entrance and it seams to retract i think it may be the spring getting dry?
> 
> hope this will help
> bill


Well I tried the suggestion, but unfortunately it didn't work. It might have had I tried doing it when the problem first started, but now the cord is fully retracted with no way to pull the cord any further out & therefore no spring action. I guess I have to go into the unit, but I'm not sure of the proper way to do so & really what to do once inside.

Ken


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## hearrean (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes this is a 2-cycle unit w/ a MSRP of about $175. You make a good point, however I hate to just throw away this fairly new unit w/o at least trying to figure out what might be causing the problem. As I mentioned, I haven't seen any posts anywhere on the web where others have had problems like this. Actually this particular unit has gotten very good reviews. That's why I was so surprised that I've had this same problem with (3) units in a row. Besides, it shouldn't cost me anything to try & fix, just my time.

Ken


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be the dirt in the recoil assembly, or the spring may have jumped off the starter drum or broke. The rope may have come out of the starter pulley, heck it could be any number of reasons.

Take the gear case off of the engine assembly. Look down on the gear case side (side with blade), you will find several little rubber plugs that will need to be pulled out with needle nose pliers. Under the plugs there will be retaining screws, remove the screws and the gear case assembly will come off. 

Under the gear case you will see the centrifugal clutch, remove the retaining nut and lift the clutch off. Now you can access the recoil starter assembly and determine the cause of the problem and perhaps repair it. 

When you reassemble the unit, be sure to get the clutch tightened down good or when you try to start the engine the flywheel key will shear and the engine will no longer run.

Good Luck.....


----------



## hearrean (Jul 4, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Could be the dirt in the recoil assembly, or the spring may have jumped off the starter drum or broke. The rope may have come out of the starter pulley, heck it could be any number of reasons.
> 
> Take the gear case off of the engine assembly. Look down on the gear case side (side with blade), you will find several little rubber plugs that will need to be pulled out with needle nose pliers. Under the plugs there will be retaining screws, remove the screws and the gear case assembly will come off.
> 
> ...


Great & thanks! I'm going to try this now & I'll report back. 

Ken


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

where did you buy thi unit. and while you have it apart checkthe housing that holds the starter make sure it is not melted.


----------



## BEATLE44 (Oct 27, 2007)

Call Weedeater, The # Is The Handbook Or Go On Line, They Will Tell You To Take It To A Local Authorized Weedeater Repair Shop With Your Sale Receipt, It Has A 2 Year Warranty On It. I Got Mine Fixed In St. Louis, Mo. Area


----------



## BEATLE44 (Oct 27, 2007)

Also I Have Weedeater Edger Pe550 With Similar Problem, But Mine Is 3 Years Old, I Cannot Pull The Rope Out At All, It's Locked Up. I Took It Apart It Pull Fines, Till I Put Back Together Then It Locks Up Again


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I had the exact same problem. What happened was the rope came loose from the pulley.
Following 30yearTech's instructions to disassemble, it will be readily obvious how the end of the rope was attached. Reattach, rewind, or maybe vice-versa, I forget, then reassemble. You will have to remove the pull handle from the end of the rope, as I remember.
The unit is cheaply made, constructed and sold, but like any other cheap unit, if properly maintained you can get your money's worth out of it. Only thing that irked me is the manual states you can't buy rebuild kits for carb,
Thanks,


----------



## BEATLE44 (Oct 27, 2007)

The Rope Pully Works, Comes Out And Retracks When Taken Apart, Pressure Taken From Clutch Assembley?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the engine locked up? Have you tried to turn it by hand when you had the starter off? The clutch should not put the engine in a bind if it's assembled correctly.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

*POC Weedeater recoil*

I've been having the same issue with a customers blower, the unit is similar. Hankster gave me a tip that may or my not help about the spacing, but i found another problem is that the way the spring catches the white pully has to be "just so" it has to catch the pully, but also not rub on the housing either.

read this post & see if it helps any.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=198635
--Lucky


----------

